# Flasher in Athern Amtrack



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Flasher in Athearn Amtrack*

 Since I am invading the HO Forum I decided to post this project.

This is the voltage regulator power supply with a homemade bracket. I plan on doing more posts about these power supplies. This one is for 5 volts. 











This shows the flasher unit in place. I used 2 yellow 3mm LEDs











The completed wiring project. Not much room but it did fit. I'll stick to O Scale.









I did this for Matt and would you believe I can't find the exterior picture.hwell:


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Very cool!

I ordered all my led project parts... and thats as far as I got 
I have way too many interests for my limited time... it hurts some times.

I'm looking forward to your power supply/regulator posts. I'll save my 
questions regarding that till then. Very good job though. Nice to see
someone is making some progress!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats awsome. I have never really had too many LED projects. I have only had a few. The signal system my friend and I are puting on my layout is going to use LEDs.
Very cool.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Amd 109*

I found the exterior shot. It was hidden on a stored disc.


----------

